# something new



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

New to me anyway.
I have been looking for an easy topcoat for mache.
that way I can just paint and then coat it.
I got some http://sculpturalarts.com/foamcoating.htm
and also http://sculpturalarts.com/clearcoats.htm
today. I have applied the flat plastic varnish to Eyegore, and it even removed any shine he still had, its almost too flat. I waited for it to dry and then sprinkled him down with some water. It beaded and rolled off for the most part, leaving him very dry.
I am also in the process of making a mache cast of the boomer skull using sculpt or coat. I'll let ya know how that turns out.
The flat plastic varnish was 16 dollars for a quart. I used less than 1/8 of a cup on eyegore, im thinking it will be more cost effective than polyurethane


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did you have to order this from the internet?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Nope, I found a local place that sells it. Its a threatre supply company. I went there for the first time today, oh man they have some cool stuff.

http://pnta.com/


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sveet Krough! He is very handsome! :>


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You must horde ALOT of stuff Max! I'll bet you have every material known to mankind!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! That is hilarious! and no, you don't need professional help...my garage is similar!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

On one hand Im jealous of madmax's collection of stuff, and on the other his collection makes me feel good about my basement LOL. Keep up the amazing work Madmax, those giant legs are awesome.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Some other coating products that you could use are vanillacryl or Steve's Foam Coat http://www.fxsupply.com/materials/foamcoat.html

I also read good things about mixing things like sand or styrofoam beads into these products to add texture.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

mrklaw said:


> Some other coating products that you could use are vanillacryl or Steve's Foam Coat http://www.fxsupply.com/materials/foamcoat.html
> 
> I also read good things about mixing things like sand or styrofoam beads into these products to add texture.


I was talking to the folks at the theatre supply store here, and they said they mix dirt, gold fleck, sand whatever in sculpt or coat and then use that. They showed me dirt mixed in the stuff and it looked like dirt but was very hard like plastic. Cool stuff. Thanks for the link


----------

